# Sauce for Cabbage Pie



## MoReese (Jun 24, 2021)

I am looking for a tomato based sauce for cabbage pie.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 24, 2021)

This past week I've looked at quite a few cabbage pie posts and videos. Don't remember seeing a tomato-based sauce specific to the purpose.

Only because there haven't been any other replies so far, Mario Batali's basic tomato sauce has been my go-to for years. You can add meats, mushrooms, etc. to the original recipe or, better yet to a small batch, previously frozen or refrigerated.


----------



## MoReese (Jun 25, 2021)

I've never seen cabbage pie with a sauce but thought a tomato sauce would go good. I was looking a Mario's basic sauce.  Thanks for responding.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 25, 2021)

You're quite welcome.
Coincidentally, I have a small batch of tomato sauce simmering right now. Adapted from MB's recipe for locally grown fresh tomatoes.

Onion 2.6 oz
Carrot 1 oz
Tomato 21 oz
EV olive oil 12 g
garlic 2g
salt 1.25 g


----------



## MoReese (Jun 25, 2021)

Thank you.  Do you currently have fresh home-grown tomatoes?  If so what part of the globe do you live?

I am in the Pacific NW and my tomato plants are just getting a good start.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 25, 2021)

I don't have space for homegrown. I'm in Memphis Tennessee. It's a little early yet. Season starts in July but Kroger had locally grown ripe tomatoes a couple days ago.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 25, 2021)

In the unlikely event, anyone is interested:
Ingredients listed above yield 13.4 ounces of thick very basic tomato sauce. I treat it as an ingredient in a finished sauce. Nutrition data below is for one ounce. A normal serving might be 2 to 4 ounces.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 26, 2021)

Before replying to MoReese's original post I looked for this video. Couldn't find it probably because MB covers three different sauces. Stumbled across it today and remembered this thread. Basic tomato sauce is the first subject covered on this old _Molto Mario_ episode.

No reflection on the MeToo Movement intended, but I miss MB's presence on TV and in cooking discussions.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QvWpWm_PEg&t=2s


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 27, 2021)

I use this sauce for cabbage rolls.  I've never heard of cabbage pie, but as it has cabbage in it, I believe this would work well.

*Chief's Tomato Sauce for 60 cabbage Rolls*
Ingredients:
2 tbsp. Dried Oregano
3 tbsp. Dried Sweet Basil
1 tbsp. Dried Thyme
1 tbsp. Dried Rosemary
4 cloves garlic, minced
2tsp. Salt
3 – 12 oz. cans crushed tomato
2 – cups grape tomatoes
2 – 24 oz. cans diced Tomatoes
5 Onions
1/4 cup EVOO

*For your pie:*
2 tsp, Dried Oregano
2 tsp.. Dried Sweet Basil
1 tsp. Dried Thyme
1/2 tsp. Dried Rosemary
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 tsp. Salt
1 – 12 oz. cans crushed tomato
1/2 – cup grape tomatoes
1 – 12 oz. cans diced Tomatoes
1 Onions, diced
2 tbsp.  EVOO

Heat oil in a sauce pot over medium heat.  Add onion, and sweat the,.  Add garlic, hers, and spices.  Cook while stirring for 5 minutes.  add tomato products.  Reduce heat to simmer, cover, and cook for 20 minutes.  Stir to break up the grape tomatoes.  Cook over low heat, with the cover off to reduce liqud by a third.  Use for cabbage pie, cabbage rolls, or pasta.  You could even use this with summer squash boats.  Enjoy

Tip: If you make the large batch, it can be portioned out as it freezes well.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

